
Ask HN: Users start sharing copyrighted files in your app, Legal Advice? - alfonsodev
Let&#x27;s say you create a chat app that has groups, and people start sharing links to copyrighted materials.<p>How can you avoid that your app is banned from the Apple and Google stores ?<p>Is there a standard copyright notice mechanism ?  
Would be enough taking down links that receive a notice ?  
Would that exime you from any legal responsibility ?
======
verdverm
Legal responsibility... Fines and such, regardless, if the EU leadership has
their way...

And as with any legal situation, talk to a lawyer, it's worth the money.

